# 1982 Datsun 280zx transmission



## turtleturtle (Jun 14, 2007)

I am looking to buy a 1982 Datsun 280zx and it needs a tranny. About where and how much are they.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

turtleturtle said:


> I am looking to buy a 1982 Datsun 280zx and it needs a tranny. About where and how much are they.


You can post in the *Wanted Section* of this forum for a better response. Otherwise, I would suggest ebay,penny saver, etc...


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Find your closest Pull A Part and get your tools....


----------

